# Might lose one of my kitties tonight...



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

One of my cats has been rapidly losing weight over the past month and we assumed it was stress from getting Rowan and because we did a food change to a different brand. This past week he really hasn't seemed well so we've been watching him closely and giving him lots of tasty treats; just to make sure I also booked him a vet appt for saturday the first day I could take him, last night he gobbled up his food and seemed happy purring and wrapping around my legs. When I was in bed I heard him throwing up and my boyfriend got up and checked on him, he had puked up all the food he had ate and some bile...

Come this AM he was up and about when I got up, then he went and laid under our bed and was yowling like he was in pain, and generally speaking not looking well at all...

I'm at work right now but my boss is letting me go home for a emergency vet visit...

I would appreciate all good vibes for my Zedd, he's only 5, I don't want to lose him... I bottle fed him from birth and his brother would be devistated.... 

Sorry if this makes no sense, i'm just so upset...


Edit to add a picture so you're all greeted by his beautiful eyes <3


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It makes perfect sense. I will be keeping you all in my prayers. Just hang in there, we're all here for you. <3


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Zedd!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry, I hope they can do something to help him. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Zedd..please let us know what the vet says


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The only time I had a cat that acted like it was in pain was when he had a urinary blockage. Not sure if the symptoms would come on over a month's time, but it is an emergency situation. Has he been making frequent trips to the litter box?

Prayers going your way.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh boy! Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for Zedd your way! I hope it is something that can be treated! Poor little guy. 

Please let us know how you make out at the e-vet.

Kim


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope Zedd is feeling better and everything goes well at the vet. Hoping that its something that is treatable and nothing serious.

Hugs to you


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Zedd


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

If you have been feeding Walmart brand Cat food there is sand in it for filler. I can't make this up. A friend of mine's cat had kidney stones and the vet said it was from the cat food. Also get the cat litter that doesn't throw dust. It helps. But I am praying for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am keeping your Zedd in my prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kudos to your boss, I hope your kitty is okay.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope everything goes well at the vet. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zedd*

Praying for Zedd and you!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi all, we haven't got much of an update as it is right now. When we got there he was badly dehydrated, he skin wasn't bouncing back at all. He also started pooping some bloody diarrhea on the vet table, and then vomited everywhere. He's running a fever and his breathing has become somewhat laboured, but he does open-mouth breathing whenever I take him to the vet so I'm not sure if maybe it is jsut that he hates the vet so much. 

We found a really wonderful vet one town over, she admitted him for two days. They're pushing a massive amount of fluids into him, however when she drew his blood she said it was yellow? Indicating liver failure.... 

I'm feeling so guilty :[ I knew he wasn't feeling well but I wasnt expecting him to turn so bad so quickly, the vet said its a good thing I didn't just take him to the appointment for tomorrow as it was likely he wouldn't have made it.

On the other side of the news fence his xrays came back clear of any lumps or masses, she believes the bloody stool is from the dehydration, and they have him on 5 different antibiotics in hopes of fighting any infection and bringing down his fever....

Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and support, it's always nice to have a group of people who understand how badly you're hurting... Me and Steve are both wrecks and my Dad isn't being supportive at all - after just getting out of the vet clinic he called and I mentioned I might not go to his xmas party tomorrow and he got pretty angry at me...

Will update when we know more, praying for some good news in the morning but things aren't sounding too good right now...


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

The Trio said:


> If you have been feeding Walmart brand Cat food there is sand in it for filler. I can't make this up. A friend of mine's cat had kidney stones and the vet said it was from the cat food. Also get the cat litter that doesn't throw dust. It helps. But I am praying for you.



No, we've been feeding acana, just recently switching over to kirkland.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this ... sending prayers to your kitty Zedd.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my beautiful boy...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

such a pretty boy...my heart goes out to you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful kitty! Many prayers going your way! Sorry your dad reacted that way...some people just don't understand the bond you form with your pets and how terrible it feels to have them sick. Its like a child. Stay strong!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your boy is very handsome...we have a black kitty too his name is Stanley. He also sends good thoughts to Zedd.


----------



## shicagah (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you're having to go through this. With it coming along so unexpectedly, it's devastating. I hope that they are able to diagnose him and treat him. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Zedd is beautiful! Everyone here knows how fond I am of cats and how devastated I was when we nearly lost our Oscar to cystitis this past September. I totally feel for you!

My first reaction to your post was urinary issues too but that would cause kidney, not liver, damange. No idea what causes liver failure but I just recall a vet at our vet hospital mentioning that he'd seen several dogs with liver failure on Orijen...I know your guy was on Acana, same company. I somehow doubt it's the food but you never know. Our cat used to be on Orijen and Cosmo's been on both Orijen and Acana and we never saw any liver problems.

We sometimes see Fatty Liver Disease at the shelter when the cat is changed to a new food. It's more common in cats who are obese but it can happen in trim cats too.

Oscar, Cosmo and I are hoping that you'll get a diagnosis soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your beautiful kitty.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm very sorry that you are going through this. Yours is a gorgeous cat and he deserves a long, happy life.

Sometimes when they lose weight suddenly they get something called hepatic lipidosis. It's a dangerous condition but it can be treated and he may get back to normal. The liver is a very complex organ in cats, but I know cases of cats that were on the verge of dying of liver failure and totally bounced back once treated and now lead perfectly healthy lives. So, there is hope. Try to be with him as much as you can, as stress and an unknown environment can play against their recovery. When you go see him, bring him something from your house. A blanket, his favourite bed or pillow, whatever. Something that smells like home. Give him lots of love. That will sure help him. Sometimes it all depends on their will to live, basically.

I really hope he'll be ok. Hugs to you and to your kitty.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of Zedd this morning...hoping he had a good night.

He`s beautiful!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks all again, just got a call from the vet! She said he is nice and full of fluids and had left her a nice wet mess this morning, and that he has perked up _a little. _I'm feeling pretty optimistic today, and we're going to head on over there in about 30 minutes to see him for a bit. Lab tests were sent off about an hour ago so we should get the results for those today, the vet said she understands sometimes she has to be a bit pushy to get what she needs ;] 

Bringing him something from home sounds like a good idea; I'll have to find him something he'd like. 

We're staying strong over here :] Didnt sleep really well last night but we're looking forward to seeing him today..


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better today and I hope he gets all better soon. I'm sure seeing you will make him feel even better. I have a special place in my heart for kittys.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Zedd is doing better and will continue to hope and pray for a full recovery.

He's aure is a pretty boy and had such a sweet face.:smooch:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking up on your kitty. Glad to know he is getting th care he needs. Hope you get some answers, and that he will be okay.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey all, just a quick update before I head off for a much-needed good nights sleep. The vet called a few hours ago and confirmed that it is his liver.... She said the good news is that he is eating on his own for now and thats the most important thing. He is also passing urine and did a small "movement". She also said his body started eating his muscles, and there's something about his gallbladder (I can't remember what) :[ I'm feeling so terribly guilty for not noticing sooner and doing something about the weight loss... We were always concerned about him being too fat and inactive so when he lost some we thought of it as a positive thing and now it might kill him... 

I feel like I've let him down so badly and it might mean he dies. Luckily we have the money to take care of him but its getting expensive fast and thats stressing me out too. And I'm concerned that Rowan might have ate the plug for a power cord (long story, we still can't figure out how he got to it) We had supper at my dad's today for "Christmas" with the family and he actually came over to me and asked me why I was so sad, knowing full well that Zedd's in critical condition.

I'm such a wreck, my eyes are rubbed raw from crying, I'm exhausted and oh so very sad. 

Sorry to be a downer, I think I'm just tired. I've been willing all my strength over to Zedd, we spent about 4 hours sitting with him at the vet's today. She's an awesome vet, I think I love her. She put off doing work today so she could be at the office longer tomorrow and we can spend more time with our boy since they're closed. Without her taking his case I think he likely would have died.

I'm rambling, time for some sleep me-thinks. Thank you all again for your words of encouragement. I will give Zedd a head scritch from you all tomorrow and a hug if he lets me.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think you could have known that he was sick. Being concerned and wanting to do something about your cat being overweight is only normal. 

I am sure he'll come around and that some special food or meds or whatever it takes will make him healthy again. 

Prayin' for your little guy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope Zedd pulls through and whatever is wrong gets fixed fast.
It does sound like you have a wonderful vet.

You and Zedd will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like he is trying hard to get better...lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

So, it was hepatic lipidosis. I don't really think you could have guessed what was happening. It's not your fault. You didn't know about this and, sadly, vets don't often mention that a fast weight loss can lead to this. And cats "hide" their diseases until they really feel terrible.
It sounds like you've found a great vet. I hope your kitty makes a full recovery. Eating by himself is certainly a very good sign. As I said before, it's very important to keep him happy and comfortable. Bring him his favourite objects and talk to him when you go see him. Try to be calm around him (I know it's hard, but it will really make a difference).
All the best for you, Zedd and Rowan!
And don't pay attention to your dad. Sometimes people really don't get that animals are this important to some of us. He doesn't want to be insensitive. It's just that he sees them differently.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Yay, finally a good update! Everyone is feeling optimistic today including the Vet and most importantly Zedd! We popped in for about an hour this morning to see our fellow and he was for sure acting a little bit better than yesterday. He's still fairly out of it but he sat up a few times and snuck up to the front of his cage to sit really close to us. He's looking us in the eyes instead of just laying with his face in the blanket, and when Steve called him in the special way we do his head whipped right around and looked right at Steve. We giggled a lot today, and spent a lot of time talking to him about coming home before christmas. The Vet seemed pleased with his progress, she said he keeps making that little extra step each day to make her think he is going to be okay. She said that she wasn't going to tell us on that first night, but she was pretty unsure that he was going to make it through the night, so to have come as far as he has in the last 48 is encouraging.

We still may require a feeding tube put into his neck, but if he continues to either eat on his own or take force-feeding with a syringe well he won't need that surgery. 
Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers, we appreciate them so very much and are touched every time we check back into this thread. 

Keep on fighting Zeddybums <3 We love you.



> So, it was hepatic lipidosis. I don't really think you could have guessed what was happening. It's not your fault. You didn't know about this and, sadly, vets don't often mention that a fast weight loss can lead to this. And cats "hide" their diseases until they really feel terrible.
> It sounds like you've found a great vet. I hope your kitty makes a full recovery. Eating by himself is certainly a very good sign. As I said before, it's very important to keep him happy and comfortable. Bring him his favourite objects and talk to him when you go see him. Try to be calm around him (I know it's hard, but it will really make a difference).
> All the best for you, Zedd and Rowan!
> And don't pay attention to your dad. Sometimes people really don't get that animals are this important to some of us. He doesn't want to be insensitive. It's just that he sees them differently.


Yes it is hepatic lipidosis, I never want to hear that phrase ever again after this is over. The vet said the same thing, not to feel guilty about it even though he was getting so skinny since so many people don't know about the rapid weight loss issues. 
She is absolutely fantastic, I couldn't ask for more from someone. I feel 200% confident that our boy is in some of the best hands possible other than maybe a liver specialists. We have been spending a lot of time with him, we've been there about8 hours over the weekend, just sitting and petting and talking to him. He's not big on stuffies or toys so we went out and bought him a stuffed turtle to keep him company and he rests his head on it. I've tried not to cry around him and just for him to feel our love and encouragement for every minute we're there, we believe it might be whats pulling him through so far and that's a medicine I am more than happy to give him.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear that Zedd is feeling alot better.

Merry Christmas from Lucy in Japan.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Zedd is feeling better nd hope he can get well. I dont know anything about the disease but I hope he will be able to come home before Christmas. Love that he is using his turtle for a pillow.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending more good thoughts for Zedd....keep fighting and get better. Mom and Dad want you home!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad to hear such an upbeat update.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Just read your complete thread on Zedd, and I can't tell you how Happy it has made me to see your latest update! He is a Beautiful boy, and I am so glad that he seems to be fighting this, and getting stronger. I am sure your love and encouragement has really given him the will to fight....and I couldn't be happier for you! I hope your little boy will be able to come home real soon, making it a most wonderful Christmas for all of you.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Keeping you and Zedd in my prayers. I have always been a cat person, and they are amazingly resilient. Sounds like Zedd is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Just popping in for a quick update, we only had about 10 minutes to stop before work this AM so not much to say. When we got there he meowed at us, sat right up, came to the front of the cage, placed his head in our hand and promptly began the love-soaking. It's the most we've seen him move, and the most he's been himself since we brought him in. I've had the biggest smile on my face all morning, looks like he is right at the edge of the woods about to come out into the sunshine. We're so stoked! The vet was dealing with an emergency when we got there but she quickly told us he ate on his own this morning (something he was failing to do yesterday) and she maybe might have slipped him something to give him an appetite.

Yays!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SUCH good news. Will continue to pray for him until he's home and 100%.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love a good update.:


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Zedd will likely get to come home tonight :]


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry I didn't respond to this before...I tend to avoid sad threads as I empathize so much and feel helpless reading them. The first time I opened the thread, I couldn't even read your post as the picture you posted of your handsome boy reminded me so much of my beloved cat Blacky (how original, I know) who had to be PTS a few years ago...and it still hurts to see black cats with those intense eyes. Honestly, Zed looks identical to my old cat and not just because they're black...same face shape, same ear shape, exact eye colour.

I'm happy to read such good news that he's doing well and gets to come home today! What a joyous Christmas present for your family! Give him lots of snuggles and cuddles from me!

I also wanted to say not to feel guilty you didn't notice things sooner. Sometimes things happen so fast that it's impossible to do anything and impossible to NOT feel guilty. Blacky's brother (my brother's cat) took a downhill turn in what seemed like a few days. One day we noticed he'd lost weight and was looking ribby, when he'd always been fairly stocky. Next day he had problems walking and on the way to the vet, he peed blood...unfortunately for our kitty, it was kidney failure and there was nothing the vets could do. So don't feel guilty! Sometimes things happen too fast to do anything but luckily there's a happy ending for you guys. Your kitty is very very gorgeous and I'm so happy for you and for him.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Ranger :] I can't blame you for avoiding a sad thread, I do it too. Sorry for the loss of your kitty :[ I put my childhood cat to sleep 3 years ago and I still well up every time I think of it so I feel your pain. Actually the vet had a cat that looked just like my Spook, I took it as a good sign hehe. 

Zedd is HOME! Yay!!! He came home with a secondary diagnosis of Myositis I guess it is a somewhat rare disease that has eaten away at his jaw muscles so that's something else to combat with a cat that doesnt want to eat in the first place. The vet sent us home with a fair amount of pills and supplements, food, and an IV bag to be used once a day until he begins to drink. 

OOOhhhh the relief! We'll have another creature living in our walk in closet for at least a few weeks to a month I suppose, and that's just fine with me.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that Zedd is home! When kitties get sick like that few seem to make it and I'm so glad that Zedd is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Zedd is home and I shall pray for continued improvement.

Cats and pills is a hard combination.:doh::uhoh:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm really glad Zedd's home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zedd*

I am SO HAPPY for you and for Zedd, that he is home!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

SO happy he's home!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a wonderful Xmas present....for Zedd to back home with his family!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay...Zedd is home. Happy kitty days ahead!!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you all ! We're thrilled too :] He is still doing well but we had a little puking episode this morning from one of his meds. I also have to give him fluid in his scruff with an IV bag and needle which was a little freaky this morning, he took it well though so phew. I'm force feeding him every 2 hours which I think will get tiring for both of us but we'll manage. For his second condition she has him on steroids (he may be the first cat to EVER have this condition - as far as the vet knows it does not occur in cats) which blessedly make him want to drink water and gain some weight which also helps the liver issues. 

EEk! Best Christmas present ever for sure! We could be mourning right now, and instead we have a kitty well on his way to recovery! I'm off to squirt some yummy food down his throat :] Will keep everyone updated over the next 6-8 weeks, otherwise I think my big guy is going to be just fine.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for the good update!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay, so great to hear!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad he is home and doing well. I've had to force feed cats and give them meds before and i know it's no fun.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh lordy, the joys of a cat with 5 different pills and 2 liquids and 7x a day feeding schedule. I need a nap, and maybe a Valium. Zedd looks to feel about the same way.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

wow, sounds like you got a Christmas miracle! Sending Zedd hugs!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Aye, sure did. Best Christmas present ever if I might say so myself. 

Just wanted to share a blogpost by the vet who took care of my big guy : 
FAH - Blog

She said it right when she said we got Christmas early :] Thank you all very much for all your support and kind words over the past week, you have no idea how much I've appreciated it. I think writing out how I was feeling and how Zedds been doing has been therapeutic for me, so thank you all for coming along and your words of encouragement. Zedd sends a big hearty meow out to you all, the best sound in the world right now.


----------

